# First got at detailing / guide with pics



## timking (Jan 2, 2009)

Moved content to 'showroom'


----------



## RichieLee (Jun 29, 2008)

jeez that's a great turnaround. I thought from the first pictures that the car was silver not white! Thats how dirty it was! nice one man :thumb:


----------



## Eddy (Apr 13, 2008)

Same a richielee, I thought it was silver. great work!


----------



## Yoghurtman (Dec 9, 2008)

Hard Man ! Very cold :thumb:

Was going to do my cars today but the outside tap was frozen so gave up! -4.5 degrees in Cambs.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

looks much better (will get more views by posting in the showroom though)


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

Nice clean up matey. White is growing on me.


----------



## Nickos (Apr 27, 2006)

I'm liking that! looks cool.


----------



## timking (Jan 2, 2009)

Could a mod move this to Showroom pls?

Cheers for the comments guys :thumb: After a few miles over the weekend, it's back to how it was in the first pics now  Roll on summer and now dirty roads!


----------

